# pdadmin - can't connect



## Thunderstick (22. August 2004)

Morgen Community!

Versuche hier schon seit 2 Tagen pd-admin zum laufen zu bekommen...

Beim aufrufen des Webinterfaces, egal ob 'admin' oder 'reseller', bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Software error:
> can't connect!



Habe Apache und mySQL auch schon gelöscht und nochmal neu XAMPP installiert.

Trotzdem besteht weiterhin dieses Problem.
Langsam verzweifle ich...

Ein Problem mit der mysql.sock sollte es auch nicht sein, da sonst alles richtig läuft.

greetZ Thunderstick


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2004)

richtigen Pfad zur mysql.sock in pd-admin angegeben und/oder richtige Benutzerdaten für mySQL?


----------



## Thunderstick (22. August 2004)

Die Benutzerdaten stimmen...

Und ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht, wo ich den Pfad zur mysql.sock in pd-admin angeben kann...?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2004)

Da ich nicht pd-admin nutze, kann ich dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Du musst halt nach irgendeiner .conf-Datei suchen, vermutlich irgendwo in /etc - gibt's zu pd-admin denn keine Installations-Doku? Vielleicht hilft auch Google?


----------



## Thunderstick (22. August 2004)

Es gibt diese Config-Datei:

/etc/admin/config.pl

Allerdings kann man da nicht den Pfad zur mysql.sock angeben :/


----------

